# Custom Motorcycle arrives after loooong wait!



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, no body here may care but I just have to tell someone. I was expecting the custom bike build to last about 4 to 6 months. Well after the builder's place burnt down and many other problem it finally arrived after a 14 month wait. It started with a Big Bear Chopper kit out of California. After many thousands of dollars in extras the Devil Advocate Pro Street is finished and in my garage. One of the biggest hold ups was the painter. I could write a whole book on that. The name of the bike and the license plate is Elvira. That should give you a hint of what this sexy goth green machine is looking like. From the largest engine possible by S&S to the all the chrome and custom paint work. There will be a photo shoot in the next month or two so that's when I'll have some nice photos. My wife did take quite a few photos of the bike and art work as it progressed. I took Elvira for it's first ride tonight. I'm used to an old English Triumph. The gear shift are on the opposite side on that one compared to this one. It will take some getting used to this machine. I was scared yet loved every second on the bike.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome to hear it Bob!!! Can't wait to see the pix!!! All, I got the whole story on a trip to the Albany area clubs last year. This is the short version folks, it took a couple hours in the car, and a couple e-mails since then, to get the whole thing.  

-Ernie


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jun 1, 2008)

We need photos!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember hearing about the bike. I'm still waiting for my car!  Let's see some photos and be careful!


----------



## PaphAddict (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like a nice Bike. We need some pictures for sure.

Dave


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 2, 2008)

why don't you take a ride in the country and pick me up...I know some nice back roads...love to see it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Now you're going to have to get a trailer or sidecar to hold the paphs from trips!


----------



## swamprad (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry Ron, I won't ever be picking anyone up for a ride. The bike was built with a single seat. No one will ever get a ride on this bike or ride it until I'm dead.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going to tell your wife you got it! oke:


----------

